# AppleScript pour copier et renommer séquentiellement



## djoull (13 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me casse un peu la tête pour trouver une solution à mon problème mais je n'y arrive pas...
En fait, j'essaie de créer un AppleScript qui ferait ceci;

1. Copier les fichiers nommé "Poster.jpg" depuis les repertoires et sous répertoires
2. vers un autre répertoire et les renommer séquentiellement. 

EX.:
Perso/folder1/subfolder1 (folder 1 & subfolder 1 contiennent tout les deux un fichier nommé "poster.jpg"
Perso/folder2/subfolder2 (folder 2 & subfolder 2 contiennent tout les deux un fichier nommé "poster.jpg"
Perso/folder3/subfolder3 (folder 3 & subfolder 3 contiennent tout les deux un fichier nommé "poster.jpg"

====> je voudrais pouvoir copier tous ces fichiers "poster.jpg" vers un autre dossier en les renommant séquentiellement. 
Soit: poster1.jpg (copie du fichier du répertoire1)
        poster2.jpg (copie du fichier du sous-répertoire1)
        poster3.jpg (copie du fichier du répertoire2)
        poster4.jpg (copie du fichier du sous-répertoire2)
        poster5.jpg (copie du fichier du répertoire3)
        poster6.jpg (copie du fichier du sous-répertoire3)

Donc dans cet exemple, soit 6 fichiers.

Merci de votre aide... ;-)


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2014)

juste un conseil
eviter  *ce* renommage là
pourquoi?
parce que dangereusement similaire au nom donné parfois  par le mac à plusieurs exemplaires d'un même fichier situé au même endroit

( si tout baigne c'est pas genant , mais si erreur de script ou couac tu te retrouvera avec des vrais faux doublons)

par prudence tu devrais inclure une reference plus explicite au dossier d'origine


----------



## zeltron54 (14 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Comme dit pascalformac ce renommage n'est pas recommandé, mais si tu veux quand même faire ça, il n'y a pas besoin d'un script.

1° tu fais une recherche (cmd+f) dans le dossier perso des fichiers dont le nom est poster.

2° Tu fais un tous sélectionner de cette recherche et un glisser déposer avec la touche option (alt) enfoncée vers le dossier destination.

Tous les fichiers "poster" seront copiés avec le nom incrémenté par le système.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2014)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme dit pascalformac ce renommage n'est pas recommandé, mais si tu veux quand même faire ça, il n'y a pas besoin d'un script.
> 
> ...


+1
ceci dit
zeltron54 , confirmes ou pas ce que sur ton mavericks ce ALT fait
(une operation ou autre)


car chez moi le Alt marche pas ( je veux dire avec cette manip)
par contre CTRL  ou clic droit oui  ( avec les options divers , dupliquer copier etc)

c'est ca dont tu parles ou j'ai loupé une marche?
(ou j'ai un finder naze)


----------



## zeltron54 (14 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

@ pascalformac

Je suis sur Yosemite 10.10.1.

la touche option, (alt) permet de copier au lieu de déplacer lors d'un glisser-déposer et ceci depuis longtemps sur mes mac ...

C'est peut être moi qui commence à vieillir   va falloir que je surveille ça. 

Après vérification je confirme que c'est bien la touche option (alt, ou encore la casserole !) qui permet le copier et cela sans aucune fenêtre... J'ai bien dit lors d'un Glisser-Déposer,   pas pour d'un copié - collé...


----------



## Locke (14 Décembre 2014)

Je confirme aussi sous Yosemite, ça marche bien avec la touche Alt. 

Avec la touche cmd, c'est l'effet inverse, ça efface l'image du contenu des dossiers.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2014)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Je suis sur Yosemite 10.10.1.[


ca je pouvais pas le savoir car....



> C'est peut être moi qui commence à vieillir   va falloir que je surveille ça.


regarde donc ton picto macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






ceci dit tu parles de glisser déposer
on peut aussi glisser déposer un resultat de recherche à la main ( selection déplacement à la souris)


----------



## djoull (15 Décembre 2014)

Ok, merci pour vos réponses et conseil! Je vais faire comme ça alors! Merci à vous


----------

